# Speedlight modifier for bird portraits suggestions



## sanjosedave (May 10, 2016)

Will be going to an event where rescued birds and other animals will be posed by handlers. Handlers will give the thumbs up/down to the use of flash for each critter.

The event will be held between 10-1pm local time, probably in open shade or no shade.

What types of speedlight modifiers have you used/recommend for this?

I'm thinking of using something like the Neewer Octagonal Studio Softbox Flash Diffuse
Thx


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2016)

I suspect that a large soft box will not be welcome in a crowded area. Perhaps just a small flash diffuser will do.


----------



## brad-man (May 10, 2016)

A Rogue flashbender might be useful if it's not too windy.

 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1122621-REG/expoimaging_roguerelg2_rogue_flashbender_2_reflector.html


----------



## Rejay14 (Jun 7, 2016)

Unless you're within a couple of feet...probably just a bare flash. I'm not sure how cool the birds would be with that though..


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 7, 2016)

I'd second one of the Rouge Flashbenders, I use them and they do a good job.


----------

